

Announcing CodeConf 2011 (GitHub is putting on a conference) - kneath
https://github.com/blog/780-announcing-codeconf-2011

======
jonursenbach
I wish conferences weren't so damned expensive.

~~~
acgourley
I recently got a "exhibitor kit" packet that lists the costs of renting
certain items for your conference display. You know, tables, monitors, booth
structures, rugs, plants, extension cords. Stuff marketing teams don't want to
deal with packing in and out.

$65 to have power available in your area. $100 for a table. $200-500 for area
rugs. $80 dollars an hour for labor to help setup or tear down. A 22" monitor
is $200 - you could buy it and throw it away for that price.

I'm not saying it's highway robbery, but it's shocking, and probably indicates
running a conference that pops up and then tears down efficiently is simply
more expensive than you would initially guess.

~~~
callmeed
Dude, those are low rates from my experience.

The rates are outrageous partly because all the work (from moving crates to
Internet) is done by union workers. The convention centers have exclusive
contracts with companies like GES, also driving up costs.

------
necubi
The article's link is to an informationless blog post. The conference site is
<http://codeconf.com/>.

~~~
kneath
Argh, really sorry about that, had the wrong url on my clipboard when I
submitted — and unfortunately there's no editing urls :/ I guess maybe I
should learn to read what I'm typing.

------
watdufa
Conferences are valued by their ability to capture the energy of a focused
audience. OSCON lost most of its value as open source 'won': the featured
technologies were too diverse and the rallying cry of 'open source!' was
mostly met with "duh! of course".

I'm curious to understand the focus of this one: folks who love github?
Cutting edge technology, as blessed by github?

~~~
compay
I hear you. The lineup of speakers _does_ look pretty interesting though.

------
100k
For a minute, I thought CodeCon was coming back. Darn! That was a cool
conference. I somehow managed to scam my way into speaking at the first one --
I was the least smart person there by far!

<http://www.codecon.org/2009/>

------
steveklabnik
Just bought my ticket. I'll see you there!

(also, if any HN-ers are around and want to get lunch or something, lemme
know. I might go a day early and just putz around SF.)

